
Coinstarter: Kickstart Your ICO - mruocco
http://www.coinstarter.com
======
nico
> Behind CoinStarter is a team of Entrepreneurs, Economists, Philantropists
> and Software Engineers working together with the belief of creating
> something better.

> We believe that combining AI with our talents overseeing every stage of the
> process, we can create the next generation of blockchain technology, that
> simplifies the blockchain and makes it viable for mass adoption by the
> public. It's like a drag and drop tool to power your blockchain.

Can't tell if this is an actual service trying to take advantage of the
cryptocoin-craze or a joke.

